

Enterprise Apps Are Moving To Single-Page Design - devarispbrown
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/30/why-enterprise-apps-are-moving-to-single-page-design/

======
sounds231
"Transitioning developers from HTML to Java"

Fail.

